# One step at a time



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm proud of myself,walked 4 miles this evening with out stopping or taking breaks.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Good for you! Walking is great exercise for the soul as well as the body. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

CountryMom22 said:


> Good for you! Walking is great exercise for the soul as well as the body. Keep up the good work.


Thank you


----------



## Amanda_W (Jul 5, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> I'm proud of myself,walked 4 miles this evening with out stopping or taking breaks.


That is awesome! Keep it up.


----------

